# Always Bootloader



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

My D2G always goes into Bootloader whatever i do and shows
"Bootloader
D0.11"

I flashed it with VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf then BL=2 BOOT REC CDT.sbf but again the same problem. Couple of times phone got started but for only some time, after some time when i reboot the phone it goes into bootloader. i need immediate help guys...
One thing more i have another D2G which got bricked after .629 but when unbrick method was discovered it got fixed with no issues. the reason i am sharing this is that it was going into bootloader straightaway when i press power button BUT this new one shows M logo for some time and then goes into bootloader...


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you tried going to recovery and wiping data and cache?
If that doesn't help, Another option that you might be able to do if you are able to get into recovery, is run the .629 OTA update.and see if that fixes your problem.
If that gets the phone back up and running, but you still want to root it, I have compiled the tools into a single CD for easier use. (also avoids using RSDlite, as that gives some people trouble due to drivers)
The instructions and CD download are at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
One other question, you mention being able to do all of this on another phone, was it using the same computer, or different computer?


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Have you tried going to recovery and wiping data and cache?
> If that doesn't help, Another option that you might be able to do if you are able to get into recovery, is run the .629 OTA update.and see if that fixes your problem.
> If that gets the phone back up and running, but you still want to root it, I have compiled the tools into a single CD for easier use. (also avoids using RSDlite, as that gives some people trouble due to drivers)
> The instructions and CD download are at
> ...


yes i already tried after wipe but no luck
and please give me link for .629 OTA update, i will try this as well.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the link from the original unbricking thread
http://www.mediafire...591t5kzfmgcm4d5
If you are unable to boot your phone, you will need to put the SD card in something else to be able to copy the file, not sure what options you have on that.
Hope this helps

Also, don't unzip the file, just put the file in the root directory of the sd card.
I don't know if this will help or not, but if the phone is bricked, it is worth a shot


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Here is the link from the original unbricking thread
> http://www.mediafire...591t5kzfmgcm4d5
> If you are unable to boot your phone, you will need to put the SD card in something else to be able to copy the file, not sure what options you have on that.
> Hope this helps
> ...


oh i already have this file
i wil do as u said


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

The phone is not mounting any card in recovery. i have already tried two which are working fine everywhere else


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, what that sounds like to me is that for some reason, the recovery partition didn't flash correctly.
If you would like to try the CD I mentioned, it does not use rsdlite, to flash anything, so would be a different option to try.
the link with instructions is
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
If that doesn't work, there might be another issue


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Ok, what that sounds like to me is that for some reason, the recovery partition didn't flash correctly.
> If you would like to try the CD I mentioned, it does not use rsdlite, to flash anything, so would be a different option to try.
> the link with instructions is
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
> If that doesn't work, there might be another issue


Sure i am gonna give it a try and i am already downloading it...


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Ok, what that sounds like to me is that for some reason, the recovery partition didn't flash correctly.
> If you would like to try the CD I mentioned, it does not use rsdlite, to flash anything, so would be a different option to try.
> the link with instructions is
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
> If that doesn't work, there might be another issue


i was downloading the file when it got stuck at 99.75% and even after trying to download right from the start, its not downloading...


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry about that, looks like Dropbox thought there were too many being downloaded, and shut it down.
Here is a 4shared link, this CD just doesn't have the OTA update with it.
http://www.4shared.com/file/6lNZKw8s/D2G_OTA-629_recovery_and_Root_.html


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Sorry about that, looks like Dropbox thought there were too many being downloaded, and shut it down.
> Here is a 4shared link, this CD just doesn't have the OTA update with it.
> http://www.4shared.c..._and_Root_.html


its saying "[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)]You should [/background]Sign Up[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)] or [/background]Login[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)] to download this file"[/background]


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

I am downloading it....


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

chetan.saraf said:


> its saying "[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)]You should [/background]Sign Up[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)] or [/background]Login[background=rgb(244, 244, 244)] to download this file"[/background]


I found that recently as well, you didn't used to have to sign up for 4shared, but more recently you do.
I also uploaded it to rapidshare, at
https://rapidshare.com/files/1957071604/D2G_629Recovery-and-Root_CD-With_OTA-Update.iso


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Ok, what that sounds like to me is that for some reason, the recovery partition didn't flash correctly.
> If you would like to try the CD I mentioned, it does not use rsdlite, to flash anything, so would be a different option to try.
> the link with instructions is
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
> If that doesn't work, there might be another issue


i downloaded this and booted into this but after a while it showed errors and stuck and then keyboard lights started blinking. tried 2 times...


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

ok, how did you run it, did you burn a CD or go with USB stick?
With USB stick, you have to choose slitaz boot option. On my desktop, it boots much better off of CD than USB. On USB, it will eventually boot, but takes about 10 minutes.
Also, do you have the md5 of the iso you downloaded?
if you got the one from 4shared, it should be
5cb9451343d293e3583f852048b6b7fe


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> ok, how did you run it, did you burn a CD or go with USB stick?
> With USB stick, you have to choose slitaz boot option. On my desktop, it boots much better off of CD than USB. On USB, it will eventually boot, but takes about 10 minutes.
> Also, do you have the md5 of the iso you downloaded?
> if you got the one from 4shared, it should be
> 5cb9451343d293e3583f852048b6b7fe


Sorry Man, my bad, my card had no more space left so i dont think all files cud get in the card, and that is why error came....
Anyways, i ran it SBFed my cell and again when it rebooted into bootloader i did .629 n then wiped cache, partition n again when the phone rebooted, alas not fixed at all..... Same problem occured ..... Bootloader .....


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, sounds like it might be a problem with the phone then, unless someone else has any ideas.
Sorry that didn't work for you.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

beh said:


> Ok, sounds like it might be a problem with the phone then, unless someone else has any ideas.
> Sorry that didn't work for you.


So basically what you want to say is that my phone is useless now...


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

well if you can boot into the bootloader i'm fairly certain it's NOT hard bricked.
you said it was showing an error, what error was it showing?


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

chetan.saraf said:


> So basically what you want to say is that my phone is useless now...


If you have access to another computer, I would try the process on it, just to rule out a computer issue.
Without actually seeing the phone, and not having had the same issue myself, I am out of other suggestions.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

I have one more D2G and i unbricked it successfully and also runnin CM 9 on it from this same computer.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> well if you can boot into the bootloader i'm fairly certain it's NOT hard bricked.
> you said it was showing an error, what error was it showing?


what i meant was when i booted through Pen Drive after some time it showed some error, but it was all my fault. i ddnt know when i was making Pen Drive bootable by UNet that i had little space left on it...
well that issue is fixed now and i have already processed all the steps mentioned after booting to PD but again Bootloader problem occurred.


----------

